# HUGE Split Level Vivarium FOR SALE



## Anna6642 (Jun 13, 2011)

My boyfriend recently built me the perfect viviarium for my lizard but I can no longer afford to keep him or have time to give him the attention he deserves 
The tank is split level with a branch going from the bottom to the top. The tank is built with a timber frame surrounded buy white wood. It's solid! Obviously it will have no sand because it weighs enough on it's own! 

It measures 120cm by 90cm.

Included in the tank is...
- 7 Artificial Plants
- A water dish that comes with a detachable bottle. Refills itself...very handy!
- A Food dish.
- A log
- An artificial rock/bench
- A big rock that I brought back from Cyprus! 
- A Hammock, which is nailed in but can easily be moved.
- Two basking spots with a 50W bulb and a 100W bulb.
- A UV tube light with a 10.0 exo terra bulb. This is already fitted.
- The back is tiled with cork to insulate and allow the lizard to grip the back.
- The sides are covered with 60x60 Exo Terra polystyrene sides.
- A huge branch to allow climbing to the second level. This branch has been wrapped in vines to give it extra width and grip.

Could easily fit around 4 Beardies in here, would make a great breeding project!

NOTICE

This tank no longer comes with doors as they were broken when we moved it. Everything else is fine, bulbs are working, light fittings etc but it has no doors.

I still have the hinges which you're more than welcome to so you can fit doors yourself or even just wire mesh. 

I can have glass sorted for you as I have a local bloke that does it.

I will deliver this to your door if you live within 30 miles and offer a decent price.

Pick up only, but bear in mind this is a very large and very heavy tank!

If you want to know anything else message me on here!

Please make an offer 

It's also listed on Ebay if you would prefer, and there are pictures on there.

HUGE Split Level Vivarium Inc Lights and Accessories on eBay (end time 28-Jul-11 11:49:54 BST)


----------

